# New Batteries keep dying



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Have a 15 StarCraft Fishmaster and the batteries keep dying while in storage when everything is turned off. Any suggestions on what to look for before it goes to the shop. Or anyone know of anyone or place around Toledo to have it looked at. TIA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Not too hard to diagnose on your own. Get an inexpensive multimeter and watch this video. Granted, the guy is working on a car.... but your boat should be simpler. Just a process of elimination to figure out the culprit.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you say turned off , i assume a switch / lock ? disconnect the batts, then evaluate them after a full charge. i say this knowing nothing about your boat , do the cells need or have water? age, terminal condition, trickle leak somewhere man i coould go on and on sometimes a wire may chafe somewhere and grounding right to the hull instead of its regular path.. i have seen alum boats with holes from discharging . or gremlins ?


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

bustedrod said:


> you say turned off , i assume a switch / lock ? disconnect the batts, then evaluate them after a full charge. i say this knowing nothing about your boat , do the cells need or have water? age, terminal condition, trickle leak somewhere man i coould go on and on sometimes a wire may chafe somewhere and grounding right to the hull instead of its regular path.. i have seen alum boats with holes from discharging . or gremlins ?


Got the batteries last year. Yes the switch. If they are not connected to anything they stay charged. I will look for wire chafing. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

kraftmatic said:


> Got the batteries last year. Yes the switch. *If they are not connected to anything they stay charged*. I will look for wire chafing. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Disconnect everything and you have no draw on batteries.
With all switchs turned off...Start connecting one item at a time testing for draw after hooking up each item. When you hook something up and you start pulling a draw...run the wiring in that circuit to find reason for draw.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Parasitic drain - I have a sonar with a fried IC at the line in and even though it powers off, it still pulls current. Not sure what you think of Harbor Freight, but it has good reviews, someone used it on their boat, and it is only $6 
Battery Disconnect Switch


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Ditto to all the above. Need to find what’s drawing current. I had a similar situation and found the onboard navigation control unit was drawing current. Put it on a switch and problem solved. Point being, you can put a kill switch on whatever Is drawing current or on the main power circuit. Good luck, with a little patience, you’ll find it!


----------

